# Waterproofing a hardwood planter box



## MD56 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Made a small planter out of hardwood scrap. I want to plant directly in it so i need to waterproof the cavity. 

I was thinking of maybe painting the inside with a two part epoxy, but that feels a little overkill'ish. Any other suggestions? Poly, spray lacquer, flex seal :huh:, etc...?

I may end up making more of these for my sister to sell at craft shows, so something fast and or economical is what i'm going for. 

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

My neighbor has some small planter boxes and he puts annuals in those plastic pots and sets them in the planters. They are about shoulder high so if you just look at them you would think they were planted with no pots. There is a lot of products to seal wood but none of them will last very long if you put dirt in there.

Don


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You won't be able to seal the box inside completely. It will have to have some drainage or you will have root rot. You might coat the inside with fiberglass resin and then paint it inside and outside with an oil based enamel.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

There's really no such thing as waterproof, especially when it will be exposed to wet dirt 24/7, but epoxy's as close as you're going to get. I think a better choice would be a plastic or glass beaker without a spout.


----------

